# Pork Hocks



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok to feed? I may give up on turkey and order a case of pork hocks instead. From looking at them in photographs, I need to trim off some excess fat and trim meat from the center bone?

I am having a difficult time trying to find a good deal on pork.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Have you tried your resources through the San Antonio raw feeding co-op? Also, if you can get the turkey necks I'd go with those above anything else you had on the list.


http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/S...wFeedingCo-op/


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

I've given pork hocks and know a lot of other raw feeders that do too. I've heard they are really great for cleaning teeth, the skin on the outside gives them something to chew through and is also another fantastic teeth cleaner. I wouldn't trim anything off them, though! Pork is very fatty, but because raw fed dogs don't eat carbs (grains, sugar, ect) their bodies don't store fat like it would if they were eating those kind of carbs. It's like if we were to go on a no carb diet, you can eat as much protein and fat as you want, and won't gain weight (it's a horrible diet, but I've done it and lost pounds very quickly before a trip to Jamaica). So as long as it isn't excessive, fat isn't a bad thing with feeding raw!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Great food for dogs as long as they have not been brined into 'bacon hocks'. I wouldn't trim any of the fat off either in the absence of carbs. Hey Montana I don't eat grains or sugar and have lost heaps of weight. It's a brilliant diet for humans, I do eat fruit, veg and nuts also, I will never go back to eating bread and pasta again as at my age (46) it would just be too hard to not get overweight again, they are very addictive. Just saying. The book I read was called Primal Blueprint, great thing is you eat when you are hungry don't measure anything and is very easy to do. Sorry to get off dog subject but just wanted to add my two penneth/cents worth.
My greyhound has pig's trotters as a snack sometimes and it takes him a good 30 mins to eat one, hocks are even better, lots of meat.


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

sozzle said:


> Great food for dogs as long as they have not been brined into 'bacon hocks'. I wouldn't trim any of the fat off either in the absence of carbs. Hey Montana I don't eat grains or sugar and have lost heaps of weight. It's a brilliant diet for humans, I do eat fruit, veg and nuts also, I will never go back to eating bread and pasta again as at my age (46) it would just be too hard to not get overweight again, they are very addictive. Just saying. The book I read was called Primal Blueprint, great thing is you eat when you are hungry don't measure anything and is very easy to do. Sorry to get off dog subject but just wanted to add my two penneth/cents worth.
> My greyhound has pig's trotters as a snack sometimes and it takes him a good 30 mins to eat one, hocks are even better, lots of meat.


I don't eat very much bread or pasta myself either! And good for you for sticking with it! It's a very strong test of will power I found. Haha, when I said it was a horrible diet, I didn't mean it was bad, I just remember being very cranky and irritable for the first week or so as I was depriving my body of my favorite things like candy. ;P I think I'll check out that book, thank you!


----------

